# Wood River #62 Low Angle Jack Plane



## dimensionswoodworks (Apr 4, 2017)

I decided to add my second plane to my arsenal. I decided to diversify and get a wider range of capabilities with a low angle plane. Ive enjoyed my 5 1/2 Wood River, so i think ive made a good decision in choosing this brand. See my genuine, first time reactions to this tool here...


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

That is a very nice plane and I am a little jealous. :wink: I have the #5 WR plane and to block planes that I bought on Ebay. I can't seem to get my WR plane setup wright. Sometimes it will plane OK then again it won't. I am pretty new to planes so I know what the problem is. (ME) :grin:


----------



## dimensionswoodworks (Apr 4, 2017)

Ive enjoyed my wood river planes very much! Ive got a few older hand me down planes ( block planes& old stanley #5 that was my great grandfather's) but the only 2 that ive purchased new are the #5 1/2 WR and this #62 I like the quality of the WR so i decided to spend a little extra and go with another one rather than a SH from Stanley. Ive yet to bite the bullet on a good sharpening system myself, but i know its coming soon, so i can properly maintain these great tools!

Thanks for watching and for the positive feedback, I appreciate it!!!


----------



## Brian72 (Jun 10, 2018)

I have the Lie Nielsen 62 low angle jack. Very happy with it. I think I'll be adding a block plane next. 

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------

